# Starter tack box - what are your essentials?



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

In my basic kit is;

body brush
dandy brush
sweat scraper
hoof pick
curry comb
mane/tail brush
No-Nots mane & tail detangler
PHP Top Tails (it detangles, conditions, repels dirt and leaves tails beautifully shiny)

Paw Paw ointment for cuts, scrapes, sores, putting a little on the inside of chafed mouths...etc
Betadine (iodine) scrub
Purple spray (antiseptic spray for wounds)
vet wrap
gauze
thermometer
stethoscope
tweezers
Magnoplasm

Saddle
Saddle pad
Bridle

I think that's it... I can't really think of anything else I use regularly.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Dandy brush, good quality body brush, rubber curry comb, metal curry for cleaning brushes as you groom. Hoof pick, cloth for finishing the groom. Sponges for cleaning nose, eyes and dock. I also keep a wad of stainless steel pot scourers unravelled and then plaited together, for removing mud. Best thing ever. I also use a handled dog comb for mane and tail. If their tails are sprayed with a diet angler a comb slides through easily. Sweat scraper.


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

Hoof pick with wire brush, doubled sided Rubber mitt (my favorite), stiff brush, water brush (medium bristles on edge, sponge in the middle, plastic backed) sweat scraper, mane/tail brush shampoo/conditioner and a few assorted rags. That's all I really use for grooming I have heaps of 'stuff' but almost never use anything else.

First aid I have betadine (dirty/infected wounds), cetrimide (superficial wounds) and triclosan (fungal things) wound powder (helps stop proud flash and keep flys away), gauze, cotton rolls, bandages, gloves, scissors, note pad with all emergency contact numbers on the cover. I keep these things separate in a sealed tub so they stay clean/sterile and dry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For minor wound care/sprains, which is probably 99%+ of what you'll ever use,

- Betadine solution (not scrub)
- Anti-bacterial soap
- Generic neosporin
- Plain old generic vaseline
- SWAT (clear, not original) for fly season
- Cotton balls or gauze pads
- Rags or cloth diapers
- Rolled gauze + Vet wrap
- Ice pack + elastic bandage


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

Dandy Brush (Long Bristles)
Body Brush
Rubber Curry
Mane Comb
Hoof Pick
Detangler
Laser Sheen
Cornucrescine Hoof Ointment
Iodine

Much much more ... can't have too many things


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of my horses have a LOT of hair, and I cannot live without Mane and Tail detangler. And cordless, rechargable clippers. 

Nancy


----------

